

You're offered $10mil right now to quit programming for good. Do you take it? - rheeseyb

To clarify, this means you have to give up your programming job (if you have one), and you're not even allowed to code for fun. You can, however, hire other people to code for you if you want (so you could still build and run a business, but you would never be able to get 'stuck in').
======
joelmaat
Sure, unless I'm on a runway to make more. Life would be boring; maybe I'd
become an inventor.

------
PythonDeveloper
Yep. I love coding, but there are MANY more things in life than programming.

I'd spend a year building houses with Habitat for Humanity and finding a cure
for Cerebral Palsy, which my daughter has.

